# Exiting X freezes up (T22)



## cycleger (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a fresh install of FreeBSD 8 and xorg. Everything seems to work normally in X but leaving X in any way freezes all. The screen goes black, there in no keyboard, no console. No working in the dark, alt-ctrl-F1, ctrl-c, has no response. Nothing of note in /var/log/Xorg.0.log . The computer is an older Thinkpad T22, it has always worked with anything I've thrown at it including FreeBSD has run on it.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I've been searching but haven't run across anything like this.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2010)

Please post your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  Also uname -a.

There are a couple of entries for the Thinkpad T22 on FLCL.


----------



## cycleger (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, other things started to fall apart. Not being adept at CLI www. I ran out of options replying to this thread. Couldn't keep it from freezing.  Presently trying a fresh install,halfway thru a minimal/user install right now. I'll keep this install simple, Xorg, Fluxbox, xterm and bash. I'll see if this problem repeats itself.


----------

